# Detail Factory brush failure



## neilmcl

I purchased the Detail Factory ultra-soft brush set just over a year ago and was rinsing the large of the two brushes out today after use and the head of the brush detached completely from the body without any pressure, it looks like the adhesive has completely failed.










It's never been used that much and I've only ever used it during pre-washes to clean around badges, door shuts and the rubbers around the windows of my car and it's never sat in a bucket etc or come into contact with solvents, so given it's reputation as a quality brush I'm surprised that it's failed in such a way.

Anyone else encountered a similar issue with this brush?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Hi Neil, 

Im sorry to see thats happened. We have sold over 10,000 of these brushes now and we have less than I reckon 10 that have failed. 

Drop me a message with your order details and I will arrange to get that replaced for you.

John


----------



## neilmcl

PM sent.


----------



## neilmcl

A quick update, I got a new brush today and I'd like to say a big thank you to John and the guys at Clean and Shiny for doing this. Top guys.


----------



## GSD

Sometimes adhesive does just fail.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

neilmcl said:


> A quick update, I got a new brush today and I'd like to say a big thank you to John and the guys at Clean and Shiny for doing this. Top guys.


Glad its come through ok :thumb:


----------

